# Frog 48     oder    Hot Pepper 16"



## matsch (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem 16" Rad für mine Tochter. Es soll im Preisrahmen <300€ bleiben. Ich habe hierbei das Frog Bike 48   sowie das Hot Pepper 16" gefunden. Kann mir jemand fix erklären, welches Radl welche Vorteile bietet. Das FrogBike scheint mir ewas länger vom Rahmen zu sein.
Vielleicht kann mir ein Kinderradprofi be der KAufberatung helfen 

Danke
Matthias


----------



## speziistspitze (22. Juni 2014)

Antworte auch wenn ich kein Profi bin. Wir haben das 16" HotPepper und Junior ist super glücklich. Ich fand die Optik auch ziemlich cool. 

Spezi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (22. Juni 2014)

Kubikes sind auch knapp unter 300, wenn man die 10% bis 1.7. mit nimmt.


----------



## matsch (23. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Info mit Kubike. Jedoch nun hab ich 3 Modelle. Da stelle ich mir die Frage welches Rad hat welche Vorteile....


----------



## Zugpferd (23. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe vor einer Weile folgende List erstellt:

Early Rider Belter: 5,65 kg
Kubike: 6,1 kg
Islabikes: 6,1 kg
Kaniabike Sixteen: 6,4 kg
Frog 43: 6,7 kg
Pepper: 7,0 kg
WOOM 3: 7,5 kg
Cube 160: 8,45 kg

Das sind Herstellerangaben, die manchmal mehr (z.B. Kubikes) und manchmal weniger (z.B. Pepper - zumindest noch Anfang des Jahres, siehe auch entsprechenden Faden hier!) zu stimmen scheinen.

Ach ja, man sollte auch die Geo ein wenig beachten, daher taucht das Kokua auf meiner Liste gar nicht auf - das ist schlicht und ergreifend für unseren Junior zu lang.

Vielleicht hilft das bei der Entscheidungsfindung...

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Juni 2014)

wo ist den das Gewicht des CUBE´s her?
edit: hab´s selbst gefunden, auf der Cube Seite


----------



## SKMUC (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo, habe mir diese Räder auch schon angesehen. Das Frog48 scheint einen sehr grossen Rahmen zu haben. Laut Hersteller auch erst ab 48 cm Innenbeinlänge (ca. 5 Jahre). Das Pepperbike scheint vom Rahmen viel kleiner. Das dürfte wohl schon ab 40 cm fahrbar sein (3,5 Jahre). Frog hat auch noch ein kleineres Rad mit 14 Zoll im Programm, aber ich würde wenn möglich eher gleich auf 16 Zoll gehen. Das Kubike macht eine sehr schönen Eindruck. Das kann man sogar mit Automatix kaufen. Denke aber das es mit der Überstandshöhe von 44cm am Anfang Probleme beim Aufsteigen oder Absteigen geben könnte. Ansonsten sicher das beste der drei Räder!
Schöne Grüsse
Sebastian


----------



## Zugpferd (23. Juni 2014)

@Fisch123 Von der Cube-Seite ...

@SKMUC Die Überstandshöhe war das einzige kritische Element am Kubike -  da es sich hier in der Regel nur um wenigste Zentimeter Unterschied handelt, war es uns letztendlich egal...

Grüße


----------



## Ann (23. Juni 2014)

Zugpferd schrieb:


> Early Rider Belter: 5,65 kg
> Kubike: 6,1 kg
> Islabikes: 6,1 kg
> Kaniabike Sixteen: 6,4 kg
> ...



die liste hilft bestimmt schon mal einigen. ich würde aber noch ergänzen, welche räder wirklich komplett das gewicht so haben, wie  isla, denn kania, kubike sind z.b. wieder ohne pedale gewogen (cube bestimmt auch), das macht dann auch nochmal einen unterschied. bei pepper etc. weiß ich es nicht, hab jetzt auch nicht nachgeschaut. die pepper gewichte sollten jetzt stimmen, da kam ja sofort eine entschuldigung, die wußten selbst nicht, warum die räder schwerer waren. sie schrieben aber, daß alle nachgewogen wurden und die gewichte auf der HP ausgebessert wurde. 

beim kubike wurde ich noch unterscheiden zwischen basic mit 6,1 und custom mit nur 5,7, zumal das custom ja nur unwesentlich teurer ist.


----------



## Zugpferd (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ann,

das ist nur eine kurze Bestandsaufnahme für mich als Entscheidungshilfe, welche ich hier spontan zur Verfügung gestellt habe. Gerne darf diese Liste für einen ambitionierten () zukünftigen Kinderradkäufer als Grundlage zur Weiterverwendung und -verbesserung und nachfolgender Veröffentlichung dienen... ;-) 

Wie man z.B. bei den Peppers sehen konnte, müsste ich jedes der aufgeführten Räder in natura mit einer Waage nachwiegen, um hier verlässliche Angaben machen zu können - zumal die Hersteller auf ihren Seiten oft mit den Informationen, welche teile beim wiegen abgebaut wurden, etwas geizig sind...

Das KUbike 16 custom wiegt aber *AB *5,7 kg, und *nur unwesentlich teurer *ist es dann nicht mehr... ;-)

MfG


----------



## Ann (23. Juni 2014)

siehste, bei kubike hab ich das AB wieder übersehen - hab mich nämlich noch gewundert, daß es nur 20 euro sind  aber in der 16"-20" materie bin ich nicht mehr wirklich drin. ich schau zwar ab und an, was es so gibt, aber die kleine hat schon 24". 

es gab ja jemand, der ne tolle excel-liste gemacht hat, die man ergänzen konnte, leider ist die immer noch nicht oben gepinnt  - schade! 

ich denke, im großen und ganzen werden die herstellerangaben schon stimmen, wäre eine schande und wettbewerbsverzerrung wenn nicht, oder? aber, die feinheiten halt => die einen geben ehrlicherweise das komplette gewicht an und sind immer noch leichter als andere, bei den anderen fehlen dann wieder die pedale; eigentlich doof, denn ohne pedale kann man halt auch nicht fahren. 
schade, daß sowas nicht genormt ist, hauptsache die gurke darf nicht zu krumm sein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (23. Juni 2014)

Sicher ist das mit den gewichten und den herstellerangaben so eine sache, aber letztendlich reden wir da doch um 200g rauf oder runter.
Das belter ist zwar leicht, aber sagen wir einfach es hat eine sehr spezielle geometrie. wenn wir mal zu den beiden urpsruenglich gewaehlten zurueckkommen kann man sagen, dass beide vor und nachteile haben, aber letztendlich sich nicht viel nehmen.
Wenn du rein den preis nimmst, ist das frog mit 235 incl. versand wirklich guenstig. Es hat tolle farben und auch die anbauteile sind fuer den preis ok. Pepper kostet nur wenig mehr, hat auch nette farben, ist wohl etwas niedriger in der ueberstandshoehe und hat kuerzere kurbeln. Das sind nur zwei kleinigkeiten und hier muss eigentlich jeder selbst entscheiden, was fuer ihn wichtig ist. Die anderen hersteller sind schon etwas teurer, aber auch hier muss man halt sehen, ob man das mehrgeld wirklich ausgeben will.  leicht genug fuer anstaendige kinderraeder sind beide und auch die anderen wie ku, kania, isla oder wom...(wenn ich denke mit was wir frueher rumgefahren sind). Bei mir ist es trotzdem ein kubike geworden, auch wenn 120e teurer als frog. Ich habe rueckenprobleme und bin um jedes gramm froh, was ich nicht schleppen muss, wenn mein sohn unterwegs mal nicht mehr fahren will. Aber eben auch ein saftiger aufpreis, wo auch jeder selbst wissen muss, ob er das braucht.
gruss giant_r
ps: abgesehen von dem ganzen vohergeschriebenen, hatte ich erwaehnt, dass das kubike die absolut coolste mtb optik aller kinderbikes hat? (ja wir sind alle nur menschen und kaufen nicht nur aus rationalen gruenden)


----------



## Jobike (23. Juni 2014)

SKMUC schrieb:


> Das Frog48 scheint einen sehr grossen Rahmen zu haben. Laut Hersteller auch erst ab 48 cm Innenbeinlänge (ca. 5 Jahre).



Wir haben das Frog48 und es geht auch schon mit 40cm Innenbeinlänge. Der ganze Fuss ist dann natürlich nicht am Boden. Aber unser Sohn fährt ohne Probleme und wir sind mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden.

Das Early Rider 16 ist wesentlich länger.  Haben wir bei einem Händler probiert.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juni 2014)

Zugpferd schrieb:


> Das KUbike 16 custom wiegt aber *AB *5,7 kg, und *nur unwesentlich teurer *ist es dann nicht mehr... ;-)


Nur der Fairness halber: wählst Du das Custom mit den Kenda SB8 Reifen (die bringen unter den Optionen die Ersparnis), gibt es außer den 20 Eur "Custom"-Aufpreis keine weiteren Kosten und es sind 5,75 kg angegeben. Top P/L-Verhältnis.

Beim Frog *43 *finde ich das Tretlager zu hoch, das 48er sieht ok aus.

Pepper is (grad wieder?) im Angebot für 250...


----------



## Zugpferd (24. Juni 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> siehste, bei kubike hab ich das AB wieder übersehen - hab mich nämlich noch gewundert, daß es nur 20 euro sind



Siehste - wenn ich soooo ein Korinthenka**er wäre, wäre mir das alles wichtig.  So aber war es eben eine schnelle Übrsicht für mich, um schlicht und ergreifend nicht ein Bike zu kaufen, über welches ich mich nachher ärgern würde. Denn wie sagt giant_r: Es geht halt AUCH um die Optik... ;-)



> es gab ja jemand, der ne tolle excel-liste gemacht hat, die man ergänzen konnte, leider ist die immer noch nicht oben gepinnt  - schade!



Das wäre fein, wenn jemand diese Liste zur Verfügung stellen würde - aber es müsste dann auch jemand geben, der diese aktuell hält, und "leider" ist es wie bei Dir nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis einen die 16-Zöller nicht mehr interessieren...



giant_r schrieb:


> Sicher ist das mit den gewichten und den herstellerangaben so eine sache, aber letztendlich reden wir da doch um 200g rauf oder runter.



Wenn man sich manche Threads hier anschaut, geht es eben nicht nur um 200 g - und ein knappes Kilo wären in dem Fall der Mini-Bikes teilweise schon fast 20%...



> Das belter ist zwar leicht, aber sagen wir einfach es hat eine sehr spezielle geometrie.



Sieht aber trotzdem g**l aus... ;-)



> ps: abgesehen von dem ganzen vohergeschriebenen, hatte ich erwaehnt, dass das kubike die absolut coolste mtb optik aller kinderbikes hat? (ja wir sind alle nur menschen und kaufen nicht nur aus rationalen gruenden)



Siehe oben! 



Jobike schrieb:


> Wir haben das Frog48 und es geht auch schon mit 40cm Innenbeinlänge. Der ganze Fuss ist dann natürlich nicht am Boden. Aber unser Sohn fährt ohne Probleme und wir sind mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Das Early Rider 16 ist wesentlich länger.  Haben wir bei einem Händler probiert.



Danke für die Info - das wäre auch eine interessante Info für eine Excel-Liste...



trifi70 schrieb:


> Nur der Fairness halber: wählst Du das Custom mit den Kenda SB8 Reifen (die bringen unter den Optionen die Ersparnis), gibt es außer den 20 Eur "Custom"-Aufpreis keine weiteren Kosten und es sind 5,75 kg angegeben. Top P/L-Verhältnis.



Stimmt - ich hatte der Sattelstütze mehr Ersparnis zugedacht. Aber wir sind dann trotzdem schon im Bereich von 100 EUR Mehrkosten und das sind im Vergleich zum z.B. Frog oder Pepper eine Menge Holz...

Grüße
M


----------



## matsch (24. Juni 2014)

Danke euch für die Antworten! Bei Fahrräder für Erwachsene tue ich mich deutlich leichter sie einzuordnen. 
War auch mein Gedanke, dass sich die Räder nicht so viel nehmen. Ich werde mich wohl für das Frog entscheiden. Villeicht auch noch hier und da ein wenig tunen... aber mal sehen.


----------



## SKMUC (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo JoBike,
dann ist das Frog vielleicht auch doch für uns interessant. Wie hoch ist denn die minimale Sattelhöhe? Ich hatte es bisher nur ausgeschlossen weil ich den Herstellerangaben in Sachen Innenbeinlänge getraut habe.
Viele Grüsse
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevens28/2 (24. Juni 2014)

Kubike custom in 16" bestellt....

und mit den anderen Kenda Reifen sollte es 5,8 kg wiegen.....und mit den 10% bin ich knapp bei 310€!!
Dafür muss ich an dem Bike nichts mehr ändern!

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## giant_r (24. Juni 2014)

Ja, wenn ich zeit und geld rechne, um ein frog oder pepper leichter zu machen, macht das fuer mich nicht viel sinn, es sei denn das schrauben ist eine meiner lieblingsleidenschaften. Meine bikes schraube ich selbst zusammen, beim kinderbike hatte ich nicht die lust. beim ku 16 war das preis leistungsverhaeltnis in bezug auf gewicht und qualitaet der teile am stimmigsten.  Da muss ich nur was aendern wenn der kleine mal groesser wird. Wenn man mit dem mehrgewicht von frog und pepper ansonsten gut leben kann, macht man sicher auch nichts falsch


----------



## matsch (24. Juni 2014)

Es ist auch nicht so ganz einfach anhand der Geo zu entscheiden, da die Hersteller nicht wirklich toll ausmessen. Das Kubike ist schon für den Preis toll. Und 1kg Unterschied sind bei den kleinen Rädern schon viel. Und Potential für Gewichtsersparnis ist beim Kubike auch noch vorhanden ;-)


----------



## GrandPedaleur (24. Juni 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, welches Potential für eine merkliche Gewichtsersparnis siehst Du da noch? Pedale, Sattel?


----------



## matsch (24. Juni 2014)

Was heißt merkliche... Ich denke an Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Sattel. Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man gern bastelt und noch was liegen hat. Ansonsten sind die Räder <= 7kg doch schon richtig leicht und perfekt für die Kleinen. Mein Kinderrad war sicher doppelt so schwer und ich habe es auch überlebt. Jedoch wenn man einmal Geld ausgibt muss man ja keine Puky nehmen...


----------



## Jobike (24. Juni 2014)

SKMUC schrieb:


> Hallo JoBike,
> dann ist das Frog vielleicht auch doch für uns interessant. Wie hoch ist denn die minimale Sattelhöhe? Ich hatte es bisher nur ausgeschlossen weil ich den Herstellerangaben in Sachen Innenbeinlänge getraut habe.
> Viele Grüsse
> Sebastian



Ich werde heute noch schnell messen.
Aber wir haben eine leichtere Sattelstütze mit Yokes verbaut und da ist man etwas höher.

Also ich habe 50cm Oberkante Sattel und 41cm mittlere Höhe an der Oberkante Sattelklemme gemessen.
Unser Sohn hat aktuell eine Schrittlänge von 41cm und er kann wunderbar mit dem Rad fahren.
Mit der Originalstütze sind sicher 1-2cm weniger möglich.


----------



## GrandPedaleur (24. Juni 2014)

matsch schrieb:


> Was heißt merkliche... Ich denke an Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Sattel. Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man gern bastelt und noch was liegen hat. Ansonsten sind die Räder <= 7kg doch schon richtig leicht und perfekt für die Kleinen. Mein Kinderrad war sicher doppelt so schwer und ich habe es auch überlebt. Jedoch wenn man einmal Geld ausgibt muss man ja keine Puky nehmen...



Also bei 5,8 oder 6,1 wie bei KU oder Isla sehe ich da eher weniger Potential.. bei meinen Rädern sind 4€/Gramm noch im Rahmen, bei 'nem Kinderbike muss das nicht unbedingt sein. Ich find', dass gerade diese Hersteller mittlerweile richtig feine und gut durchdachte Räder anbieten.


----------



## tomm84 (5. Januar 2015)

hat mittlerweile jemand das hot pepper 16 nachgewogen?


----------

